

Best email, calendar, contact server/software? - zisix

What would you suggest for something I can use to sync my e-mail, contacts, calendar, etc. with my computers and phones? Exchange does everything I want, and it's something I'm experienced running; but it's expensive, has reasonably high overhead, and in some ways is far more than needed.<p>Please don't make a suggestion for something in the cloud. That's not an option.<p>I'd even settle for multiple items to serve each purpose. For example; standard IMAP mail would suffice just fine, but to use for the Contact &#38; Calendar sync?<p>The only thing I seem to find is Zimbra. Is that the only/best option?
======
JonLim
Why wouldn't something in the cloud work for you?

I personally have a Google Apps account that I connected to my iPhone as an
Exchange account, and it syncs my Contacts and Calendars plenty well, and
gives me my mail at the same time.

I presume a regular Gmail account will serve the same purpose.

~~~
zisix
Primarily because I don't see a reason I should trust someone else with my
data. We've seen Google accounts suspended, cloud Email/Exchange companies go
out of business, or they get raided by three-letter agencies. Sometimes for
unlawful reasons.

None of those things inspire trust.

